# Raptor - A Phoenix Rising From The Ashes



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so the start of this year has actually been good for training, my current shape is not far off my best as i'm holding more mass than usual and i've also leaned out by a stone whilst adding some lean mass. It's going better than usual mainly because i've managed to stick to a structured diet since January.... and tbh 7 weeks of eating well is a long time in my books. Now here's the thing, usually when i get to this level i think "ah i'm looking ok" and then lose interest and fall off the wagon, this time that is not happening! I'm still feeling fully focused and to help me in achieving my goals i have joined Team Alpha so i'll be getting some great advice from Dutch Scott.

After having a chat with Scott i've realized that the past few years my dieting strategy has been completely wrong, i'd normally allow myself to get chubby by eating crap and drinking and then lose it very fast by dieting on as little as 1400 cals keto style which can't be a good thing to be doing numerous times a year. I've been advised to eat a keto diet with much higher cals of 2800 cals and see how i get on with that over 8 weeks. Also i wasn't sure which way i was going with AAS use, i was thinking of trying higher doses and adding in a good amount of HGH but instead i'll be using about 1/2 my planned dose of AAS and also not using any HGH / T3 / Clen / Stims, i intend to become MUCH more healthy and also get my CV fitness to a whole new level, i've realized that most of that is just not needed.

In terms of my other demons that effect my training, alcohol etc... well i really thought it was under control but after a few bad reminders recently i have decided to work extra hard in that area too, it's not like i drink every day it's usually just once a week, but it's just the amount and i suppose you only need one terrible experience followed by alcohol poisoning for days to remind you that it's always going to take work to fight them demons away if you have those specific issues. So my new plan is to become much more healthy as a person, and change many things.. not just the way i train and diet but i want to get rid of all negative aspects of my life. Although things are going ok, they can always go much better and i want to push everything to the next level.

Stats:

Height: 6 Foot

Weight: 15 St / 95kg

Biceps: 17 Inches

Chest: 46 Inches

Waist: 36 Inches

Calves: 18 Inches

Thighs: 24 Inches

Goals:

Short term 8 Weeks - To hit 10% bf, i'll be eating much higher cals yes but will also hammer the cardio.

4 Months - To gain a lot of calorie burning tissue, and in essence to hit 100kg and be much leaner than i am now.

Long Term - To hit a solid 102kg (16 stone) and maintain at 10% body fat whilst being extremely CV fit.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

subbed. good luck with the goals mate. i deffo want to see how you do with the high cardio at 16 stone.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IronDan said:


> Very good goals, especially regarding the CV fitness that gets forgotten so good luck with it all


I had pretty much forgotten / neglected this myself for years and just messed with the diet and thought "why focus on cardio when i can just drop an extra 150 cals from my diet" when in reality i knew there is much more to cardio than burning cals - i've not been proper CV fit for years!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> subbed. good luck with the goals mate. i deffo want to see how you do with the high cardio at 16 stone.


I'll be a while off 16 stone @ 10% mate... but i plan to do all this whilst being fully CV fit, which may be a while off too :lol:

Either way i'll be continuing to make great progress this year, and i'm excited to see what i can achieve


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'll be a while off 16 stone @ 10% mate... but i plan to do all this whilst being fully CV fit, which may be a while off too :lol:
> 
> Either way i'll be continuing to make great progress this year, and i'm excited to see what i can achieve


when you say cardio fit are you looking to hit a certain goal e.g. able to hit a 10 miler on the treadmill or something along those lines, or is it more time based with more circuits involved?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> when you say cardio fit are you looking to hit a certain goal e.g. able to hit a 10 miler on the treadmill or something along those lines, or is it more time based with more circuits involved?


I don't have any specific goal in mind just yet, but i just need to get back to being a machine.... when i was 18 i could do a 40 minute run and feel great and when i finished i felt amazing... right now i go for a run and feel like i'm dying lol, however i do know that it comes back in a few months as i've lost my CV in the past abilities and got it back within about 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed.

Good luck mate. I decided to set myself a mix of short and long term goals so I am regularly aiming for something new. I definitely need to get my CV fitness up as well!

Seen you mention a few times that you eat very little carbs. Does this not affect your energy levels? I find if I've not eaten many carbs I'm shagged after a few exercises in the gym or even just feeling rubbish at home.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

well done mate, despite it all, i reckon you're much bigger than last year overall, and def in better shape. Just cut up a bit, and you'll be pretty damn good!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Whore love <3

Best of luck mate get the job done.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Good luck mate. I decided to set myself a mix of short and long term goals so I am regularly aiming for something new. I definitely need to get my CV fitness up as well!
> 
> Seen you mention a few times that you eat very little carbs. Does this not affect your energy levels? I find if I've not eaten many carbs I'm shagged after a few exercises in the gym or even just feeling rubbish at home.


I'm quite lucky that i take low carbs very well, in fact i can have 20 carbs or less and feel completely normal most days... i've even hit PB's when on Zero carbs. And yes i think setting these goals will be a great help as they are quite specific, i certainly want to become more healthy overall, and not just rely on cycling cals to look good



ausbuilt said:


> well done mate, despite it all, i reckon you're much bigger than last year overall, and def in better shape. Just cut up a bit, and you'll be pretty damn good!


Thanks mate, i feel like things are starting to go in the right direction so i just need to keep it up, and yes to cut up more... that's one of my main goals and it will take hard work to push down to 10% which is where i want to go, already lost 14lbs this year so i just need to turn things up a notch as most of that was lost in the 1st 3 weeks however i do feel like i've added a little lbm too


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> Whore love <3
> 
> Best of luck mate get the job done.


Thanks buddy, i fully expect you to call me a loser if i make any slip ups like you usually do ha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed, i used to think the same CV wise and diet wise until recently myself, definatley feel alot better after adding more CV into my training, good luck


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Subbed, i used to think the same CV wise and diet wise until recently myself, definatley feel alot better after adding more CV into my training, good luck


Thanks mate, how long did it take to get your CV back up to a good level? Do you feel much better?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Thanks mate, how long did it take to get your CV back up to a good level? Do you feel much better?


Few weeks, started off doing 20 mins of steep walking on treadmill and 10 mins on cross trainer, built up the cross trainer to 5km in 25 mins which is what im on atm, feel alot better but might be because i quit alcohol aswell so healthier general


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Few weeks, started off doing 20 mins of steep walking on treadmill and 10 mins on cross trainer, built up the cross trainer to 5km in 25 mins which is what im on atm, feel alot better but might be because i quit alcohol aswell so healthier general


Well i intend to be cutting alcohol down massively and ramping up the CV, so i hope to be feeling the same soon :thumb:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

subbed. Im just about to start cv training tomorrow been out of all training for while not going to be fun


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

kingdale said:


> subbed. Im just about to start cv training tomorrow been out of all training for while not going to be fun


Good luck mate, we'll comfort each other lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get it done, raptor!! fcuk that gettin wrecked malarky off! It gets old after years of it, dont u agree?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Get it done, raptor!! fcuk that gettin wrecked malarky off! It gets old after years of it, dont u agree?


Yeah it's not good at all mate, i thought it was all ok at the moment to get wrecked but i proved to myself that it's not ok


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I only really go to the pub nowadays, and if i do dabble in the yayo - i get it for fcuk all anyway and ill just have it in the pub and then finish it off at home in front of telly lol, that means i can get to sleep for about 3 or 4 - if i go anywhere after the pub that isnt home, ill find myself sitting in someones house/flat or whatever cluckin at 5 in the mornin, paying for various different compounds from various different sources waiting for the nearest whetherspoons to open , and its just not pretty.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I only really go to the pub nowadays, and if i do dabble in the yayo - i get it for fcuk all anyway and ill just have it in the pub and then finish it off at home in front of telly lol, that means i can get to sleep for about 3 or 4 - if i go anywhere after the pub that isnt home, ill find myself sitting in someones house/flat or whatever cluckin at 5 in the mornin, paying for various different compounds from various different sources waiting for the nearest whetherspoons to open , and its just not pretty.


Ah the good ole days!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Ah the good ole days!


It still decides to rear it's ugly head sometimes!!! When I'm miserable,serotonin depleted, Ill and skint the next day - life is just terrible!!! Lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> It still decides to rear it's ugly head sometimes!!! When I'm miserable,serotonin depleted, Ill and skint the next day - life is just terrible!!! Lol


I chose the easy way out. Stop drinking completelt and you're more likely to stay clean IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trust me, this has been on my mind a lot this year!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It still decides to rear it's ugly head sometimes!!! When I'm miserable,serotonin depleted, Ill and skint the next day - life is just terrible!!! Lol


Lol i used to get in that situation with my mates every weekend at one point and i'd probably get in to bed at 8pm on a sunday night and when i was in work on a monday i'd just think about jumping through the closest window to escape haha, luckily it has been different for a while. But recently it came back, and something that happened at weekend i'll never forget


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

subbed  good luck with this x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> subbed  good luck with this x x


Thanks Queenie  xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i used to get in that situation with my mates every weekend at one point and i'd probably get in to bed at 8pm on a sunday night and when i was in work on a monday i'd just think about jumping through the closest window to escape haha, luckily it has been different for a while. But recently it came back, and something that happened at weekend i'll never forget


mate, i hate it with a passion!! lol but sometimes things get carried away! Nowadays i just think about my family and training etc, even work - lol we get drug tested, and its a well paid job, still never used to stop me - what a cnut LOL. If i lost that job i would be fcuked!! ah well, onwards and upwards, hope u manage to leave the sh1t alone and get your goals sorted


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10th journal?

Lol good luck mate, looking good. Will be following.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> mate, i hate it with a passion!! lol but sometimes things get carried away! Nowadays i just think about my family and training etc, even work - lol we get drug tested, and its a well paid job, still never used to stop me - what a cnut LOL. If i lost that job i would be fcuked!! ah well, onwards and upwards, hope u manage to leave the sh1t alone and get your goals sorted


Yeah i'm just gonna try and do things that don't involve getting wasted, seeing friends / girls etc and focus on life



C.Hill said:


> 10th journal?
> 
> Lol good luck mate, looking good. Will be following.


Journal 11 actually haha, dunno tbh... anyway there has been a couple of anti climax journals but this won't be one of them :thumbup1:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck mate look forwarding to reading this over the following weeks, you say you want to be doing more cv will it be sscv or hiit? x


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

why dont you just set a months goal at a time mate? coz thats how long each journal usually lasts?

:wub: only joking bud, ill be following as ever


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> good luck mate look forwarding to reading this over the following weeks, you say you want to be doing more cv will it be sscv or hiit? x


Starting with a mixture, if i'm on the Skiier i'll do about 40 mins after weights, i also intend to be doing a bit extra some days fasted... to start it will be 20 mins but kinda HIIT, gonna go for one shortly... still not eaten yet lol i was up late today, and my appetite is crap so i don't know how i'm gonna fit in all these meals i've been told to have, will be tough!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> why dont you just set a months goal at a time mate? coz thats how long each journal usually lasts?
> 
> :wub: only joking bud, ill be following as ever


Lol the one with Will-UK is still active and i'm still in that comp.... i just wanted to start a new one of my own

I feel like this is a time for me to change my life hence the name of the journal, i think now actually is the time


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Starting with a mixture, if i'm on the Skiier i'll do about 40 mins after weights, i also intend to be doing a bit extra some days fasted... to start it will be 20 mins but kinda HIIT, gonna go for one shortly... still not eaten yet lol i was up late today, and my appetite is crap so i don't know how i'm gonna fit in all these meals i've been told to have, will be tough!


well again good luck to you only you can achieve it bud! will power and desire will get you your goals


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> well again good luck to you only you can achieve it bud! will power and desire will get you your goals


Cheers buddy, 1st cardio session smashed... now to eat 6 whole eggs and 50g whey (i don't really like eggs) -.-


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I got to half way down the first post and nearly threw in the towel mate. If you're not gonna be 100% truthful at the outset what hope is there?

BUT your (many) journals are usually a good read so I'm in although I really do wish you'd quit claiming you were 6 ft tall :lol:

Best of luck with your goals mate, I agree you seem to have made decent progress and if you really nail it for a sustained period of time you'll do very very well I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed mate. Let's hope you stick at it and do Team Alpha proud. You can't let Rack out do you!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Well I got to half way down the first post and nearly threw in the towel mate. If you're not gonna be 100% truthful at the outset what hope is there?
> 
> BUT your (many) journals are usually a good read so I'm in although I really do wish you'd quit claiming you were 6 ft tall :lol:
> 
> Best of luck with your goals mate, I agree you seem to have made decent progress and if you really nail it for a sustained period of time you'll do very very well I'm sure :thumb:


Lol well it's fair to say that despite me giving in to drink and pizza in many of my other journals i have still progressed mate, and right now i am feeling fully focused and gonna carry on... and lol i am 6 foot mate, just a 'whisper' under but with footwear on i'm over 6 foot (which is what counts) haha... but on a serious note if you see me at a meet you'll see that i actually am

p.s why you changed your name?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed mate. Let's hope you stick at it and do Team Alpha proud. You can't let Rack out do you!


Not gonna be letting the team down, just hit a PB on bench today whilst on zero carbs 143kg BoOooOM

Here's a pumped chest pic, lol at the old guy in the background in the changing rooms


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Not gonna be letting the team down, just hit a PB on bench today whilst on zero carbs 143kg BoOooOM
> 
> Here's a pumped chest pic, lol at the old guy in the background in the changing rooms


Good going! Ha it looks like he's waiting his turn to pose in the morror


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i'll be watching this good luck bud


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck fella, interested in the cardio side tbh. I've always thought along the same lines as you, just eat less and don't bother with cardio. What AAS are you doing atm?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Good going! Ha it looks like he's waiting his turn to pose in the morror


Thanks for reps buddy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Good going! Ha it looks like he's waiting his turn to pose in the morror


Lol i always feel like a pr**k taking pics in the changing room so wait till it's quiet



bizzlewood said:


> i'll be watching this good luck bud


Cheers matey, i'm glad i'm managing to stick to things



Fullhouse said:


> Good luck fella, interested in the cardio side tbh. I've always thought along the same lines as you, just eat less and don't bother with cardio. What AAS are you doing atm?


Yeah cardio is very important and i've neglected it so gonna focus... and as for AAS i'm currently on:

1g Alpha Pharma Sus

300mg PC Tren

My initial plan was to up the dose and add moderate amount of HGH in there, but after speaking to Dutch Scott he made me realize that there really is no need at my level. And it hit me, there is no need to play about with doses yet as i can just fix the other areas which are not 100%. So now i plan to work on the other areas to maximum efficiency and maybe later on add some HGH or whatever. Anyway cycle i'm swapping to as of next week:

100mg test prop eod

100mg tren acetate eod

100mg masteron prop Monday & Thursday

Total shot weight 1000mg

Anavar 50mg day Pre workout 250mg week

Total dosage 1250mg


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Today was good, did the whole machine on lat pulldown (125kg) which is the most you can do i suppose... so yeah all is going well still... been told i can have some carbs around the workout (TKD) on back and leg days, so today pre workout i had some flapjack and apple juice and to my post workout pork thai stir fry i added some rice noodles.... when i add carbs pre and post workout i minimize the fats, it's never good to eat high fat and high carbs together when wanting to stay lean, eeeespecially on Keto. The aim with timed carbs is that you don't "spill" and i'll explain spill... If you are in fat burn mode with a keto diet then eating carbs can negate that BUT if you are about to have a heavy weights workout and have a minimal amount of carbs before and after, you will use it for muscle growth and then go back in to ketosis not long after because your muscles will suck it up like a sponge very fast. This allows muscle growth whilst losing body fat at the same time, TKD diets and normal keto diets i love more than any other diets for bodybuilding purposes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im cutting up nice,doing the same thing,although ive had alot of carbs tonight for

an am workout tomoz,il have oats for breaky too,dosnt harm,and the workouts are

much better and so are the gains.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> Im cutting up nice,doing the same thing,although ive had alot of carbs tonight for
> 
> an am workout tomoz,il have oats for breaky too,dosnt harm,and the workouts are
> 
> much better and so are the gains.


How many cals you eating mate?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I dont know mate,i dont count ,im well below maintanance though for most of the week,just

eating small amounts of protein and fats through the day,il eat loads over the weekend tho,

big refeeds lol.Today i didnt eat till around 10 am Busy all morn,walked into town..i was

nearly passing out,but only had boiled eggs and an apple,,,,,had a small bowl of oats

around 1ish and a load of cottage cheeze,im lazy when it comes too counting,if i feel

flat ,i know the diets working,,if im pumped in the gym,then ive timed the carbs right,

i go on feel most of the time,which is not the best way i suppose.but fvck it!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> I dont know mate,i dont count ,im well below maintanance though for most of the week,just
> 
> eating small amounts of protein and fats through the day,il eat loads over the weekend tho,
> 
> ...


Nice one, keep me updated mate.... nothing better than when a diet is working great :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, not been at home as much recently so i've not been online as much... anyway to conclude how things are going, the new diet i've been on is much higher calories but still keto, i'm actually struggling to eat 2800 cals from protein and fats, mainly because my hunger is often suppressed so i'll openly say i've not been hitting the full 7 meals every day but i am trying too. In terms of training, things are going fine and i'll be going to the gym later and i'll be coming home so i'll explain my workout and also what i'll be having for meals.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok, not been at home as much recently so i've not been online as much... anyway to conclude how things are going, the new diet i've been on is much higher calories but still keto, i'm actually struggling to eat 2800 cals from protein and fats, mainly because my hunger is often suppressed so i'll openly say i've not been hitting the full 7 meals every day but i am trying too. In terms of training, things are going fine and i'll be going to the gym later and i'll be coming home so i'll explain my workout and also what i'll be having for meals.


get on it matey, you got readers waiting for an update here lol but your going good so far :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> get on it matey, you got readers waiting for an update here lol but your going good so far :thumbup1:


Here's a good update for you all, arms hit 18" for the 1st time ever on wednesday! Was after a bicep and tricep workout, the left measured 18" dead and the right was 17.6" and LOL what made me laugh was it was the same gym instructor who measured them less than a month ago too, he was like "fcuk i thought you were cutting"

Anyway Dutch Scott had told me to eat more cals, about 1000 cals more in fact so i don't know how i'm going to react to this when cutting as i've actually gained over 1/2 a stone but my body is just getting used to it i suppose. As far as training is going things are good, i did have a night out on wednesday and drank far far too much but i got laid so i'm not too fussed about that. Seeing 18" on the tape made me really happy, but it also made me realize that it's not enough lol!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

About time you posted lol, will be hard getting an extra 1000 cals in if your used to your current diet. Good work on the arms though keep it up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> About time you posted lol, will be hard getting an extra 1000 cals in if your used to your current diet. Good work on the arms though keep it up


Yeah it's hard to get it all in and i feel bloated trying, it's a looooot of meat mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the update we thought you forgot about us lol, good work on the guns mate. in regards to the extra 1000kcals, is that going to be solid meat and other foods or shakes as well? i know you're cutting so weight gainers are clearly off the menu.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> thanks for the update we thought you forgot about us lol, good work on the guns mate. in regards to the extra 1000kcals, is that going to be solid meat and other foods or shakes as well? i know you're cutting so weight gainers are clearly off the menu.


Still full keto mate, lots of meat, whey, nuts, eggs, fish, olive oil... i'll post diet when i'm home on monday mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so after 1 month on the new keto cutting diet (over 1000 more cals) i've had some good and some bad points:

Good points:

Hit a PB on Bench of 145kg while on keto

Grew my arms by 1" in 4 weeks from 17" to 18"

Bad points:

Eating 6-7 meals a day is very hard for me, just didn't manage it all the time

Gained back some body fat / water back but i think i'm just getting used to it

Here's a pic of me now, only gained 4lbs but i do feel bigger, but also feel like i'm carrying more water:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, in fact after looking back to page 1 the extra inch on the arms makes a hell of a lot of difference, just wish i was leaner


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Pipes looking good buddy


Thanks mate, i'm hoping they are here to stay


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Good job, you look impressive.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mihaela said:


> Good job, you look impressive.


Thanks mate, just need to get leaner


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You're looking well mate and you'll get leaner just keep listening to Dutch and I'm sure he'll get you where you want


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You're looking well mate and you'll get leaner just keep listening to Dutch and I'm sure he'll get you where you want


Cheers mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

looking good in your pic mate. arms and shoulders especially, the growth on the arms deffo does make a difference :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> looking good in your pic mate. arms and shoulders especially, the growth on the arms deffo does make a difference :thumbup1:


I'm lucky that they grow pretty easy, well they must do if they grew in a cut... after my cut i'll introduce carbs and get up to 19"

So i hope, i can't see it being that difficult tbh but i just want to avoid getting too bloated


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

haha lucky for some, my arms grow slow as feck. how long you planning on continuing this cut for?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Raptor - A Phoenix Rising From The Ashes......With a face covered in period blood Lol.

Sorry mate couldn't resist


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> haha lucky for some, my arms grow slow as feck. how long you planning on continuing this cut for?


Well tbh mate i've been on a permacut for years, i just grow anyway as i'm massively insulin sensitive

I also grow because a couple of days a week involves pizzas and pies :lol:

I want to get to a low bf% and then bulk from there, cutting for a while anyway mate



hendrix said:


> Raptor - A Phoenix Rising From The Ashes......With a face covered in period blood Lol.
> 
> Sorry mate couldn't resist


Haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right, cheat day today... just tucking in to chillie beef natchos and cheese and a pint of vodka and coke 

And shortly off out to my gf's who will be getting anally raped :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

a pint of vodka and coke, feck me you dont mess about do you, you deviant lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> a pint of vodka and coke, feck me you dont mess about do you, you deviant lol


If you seen the measure you'd be shocked, but after about 2 of these i'll go to normal glasses. It's just not healthy to drink pints of vodka and coke all day lol, but its my cheat day and i feel like getting pi55ed


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

from the progress you're making you're more than entitled to it. :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> from the progress you're making you're more than entitled to it. :beer:


Yeah if you are strict in the weekdays you can still make progress, it's the best i can do tbh... 5 days of strictness


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, had a bit of a 3 day weekend this weekend, no issues but friday / saturday / sunday i was drinking and eating carbs, feeling a bit bloated today and at around 15 stone 8, will be focusing very hard until friday and i'll be getting back to my lowest weight of this journal (15 stone) and getting below it too. Just had a tripple coffee and a sample of BBW Charge, now off to do 30 mins on the cross country skiier at the gym whilst fasted to try and drop this water.

Also i woke up with loads of lovely curry left over, but it's going in the bin as monday morning is not a time for that sh1t :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just cooking breakfast late, not been hungry because of that BBW Charge as it has stims in it, cooking 3 sword fish steaks and a handful of Brazil nuts, the swordfish is cooked in a spicy chillie and lime dressing, may post a pic up in a bit


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally hungry now, anyway here's my lunch... Swordfish steaks in a chilli, ginger and lime sauce served with fresh thai green curry dip, cool yogurt and brazil nuts.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right this weeks summery:

Monday, great and fasted cardio, tuesday morning fasted cardio and feeling lean, tues day time i decide to go out with a gf to a lovely park, we took a small amount of vodka with us and ended up going shop for more, anyway 2 bottles later we are wasted, all was good until about 10pm when i left her to meet friends, drunk more, lost money + louis vuitton wallet, got more drugs + alcohol, went to clubs ended up in autopilot mode, got in trouble, then went hunting for sex, had some, woke up panicking and ill from alcohol poisoning. Ate junk food all week to sooth me until yesterday when i finally felt better. Not happy about tuesday at all, not fcuked up like that in a while, quite a few issues were caused but oh well, time to move on, back to Keto foods from today.

And it's the 1st of April, so time to up things a notch :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow that was some week!

Hope the last couple have been better.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Wow that was some week!
> 
> Hope the last couple have been better.


Well not really, been struggling with a few things recently.. addictions etc, and it doesn't help that someone i'm very close to has the same issues. However still looking and feeling good, but gonna have to keep drinking to weekends but it's been hard for me recently. Sometimes i fall off the wagon for a bit, but i wont let it happen this time, just gotta draw the line and move on. On a positive note i had a wicked bicep / tricep workout today followed by a lovely nandos


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Well not really, been struggling with a few things recently.. addictions etc, and it doesn't help that someone i'm very close to has the same issues. However still looking and feeling good, but gonna have to keep drinking to weekends but it's been hard for me recently. Sometimes i fall off the wagon for a bit, but i wont let it happen this time, just gotta draw the line and move on. On a positive note i had a wicked bicep / tricep workout today followed by a lovely nandos


Sorry to hear things have been tough. No, can't be easy in that sort of situation. I know myself its sometimes hard to manage my own issues but with someone else to pull through too it becomes almost impossible. still, your managing it and recognising your weaknesses along with dealing with them so good on you. I love it when people can focus on the positivesxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Sorry to hear things have been tough. No, can't be easy in that sort of situation. I know myself its sometimes hard to manage my own issues but with someone else to pull through too it becomes almost impossible. still, your managing it and recognising your weaknesses along with dealing with them so good on you. I love it when people can focus on the positivesxx


Well, i've dealt with these issues for years, it's not been terribly bad but i slipped a little bit... but it's been recognized at an early stage this time, as painful as it may be i may have to be distancing myself from a few people. But we gotta do what we gotta do  xx


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

hey man just read through your log. you're doing awesome so far. ill be following.

ps. your meals are so much more interesting than mine, it's making me extremely jealous of your diet lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's things goin Raptor, you ok from the hectic couple of weeks?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

-AC- said:


> hey man just read through your log. you're doing awesome so far. ill be following.
> 
> ps. your meals are so much more interesting than mine, it's making me extremely jealous of your diet lol.


Thanks, slowly getting there... just had a bad few weeks but back focused now, and yeah i love to experiment in the kitchen 



RACK said:


> How's things goin Raptor, you ok from the hectic couple of weeks?


Yeah getting sorted again now mate, had a small slip for a bit but it's minimal damage to my physique, feel ready to focus again now after not feeling focused for a bit. I think i will always struggle with alcohol at times, i just need to keep it to the weekends, that's all i need to do but because of my life it's sometimes hard, but the people i was partying with have also agreed it's time to stop, which is a good thing all round


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Thanks, slowly getting there... just had a bad few weeks but back focused now, and yeah i love to experiment in the kitchen
> 
> Yeah getting sorted again now mate, had a small slip for a bit but it's minimal damage to my physique, feel ready to focus again now after not feeling focused for a bit. I think i will always struggle with alcohol at times, i just need to keep it to the weekends, that's all i need to do but because of my life it's sometimes hard, but the people i was partying with have also agreed it's time to stop, which is a good thing all round


Who mentioned food?

Good luck raptor mate!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just had a quick read through man looking good (no ****) good luck man and keep focused buddy !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Just had a quick read through man looking good (no ****) good luck man and keep focused buddy !


Thanks mate, today has been spot on... fasted cardio in the rain, chicken salad for brunch, chicken and lamb with yogurt sauce mid afternoon, protein shake now before the gym, and a large chicken stir fry when i get back that will last the night, shoulders tonight and for the 1st time in a while i'm excited for it!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad to see you're back on track again mate; we all have our blips here and there and it's how we come back from them that counts at the end of the day.

Keep it up bud :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Double J said:


> Glad to see you're back on track again mate; we all have our blips here and there and it's how we come back from them that counts at the end of the day.
> 
> Keep it up bud :thumb:


Yeah, sometimes it's good to have a 'little' bit of inconsistency... makes you want it more when you realize you are slipping :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

good job mate sounds hardcore in the rain i would have said fcuk it lol ur good at mixing up ur diet i eat the same bland crap every day lol !


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> good job mate sounds hardcore in the rain i would have said fcuk it lol ur good at mixing up ur diet i eat the same bland crap every day lol !


yep, me too. Wanting swordfish steaks now though, and chicken stirfry lol

Good stuff, Raptor x


----------

